# Nicest Diver on TWF



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Quiet day so lets see who has the most popular Diver on TWF. One entry a member judged on likes, a second round with more pics of the same watch in the event of a tie. The first prize is the honour of not being sent my Sekonda One Watch when it comes.......

My entry....



Anyone playing. :band:

Cheers


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I will play. Does this one count ?


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

The Daddy: 6105 :thumbsup:


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

well might as well as i am here mate , does this count 

deano


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

View attachment 9884


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

If you class it as a diver....enter it, the likes will tell :laugh:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

200m.. don't think I'd even trust it in the rain.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I only have two and they are both Makos...be kind to me, guys!


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Not the nicest but the biggest diver I have seen!!










:clap:


----------



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

I'll enter my red strike please.










Col


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

An easy win for me, there ain't anything on here that will beat my latest incoming - Just.... look at it :wub:



















:yahoo:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Can I play?

D-Blue


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Craftycockney said:


> Can I play?


 No point mate, we already have a winner (see my previous post) :tongue:


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Davey P said:


> No point mate, we already have a winner (see my previous post) :tongue:


 I did that's why I said I wanted to play!! :toot:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Davey P said:


> An easy win for me, there ain't anything on here that will beat my latest incoming - Just.... look at it :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Be serious Davey, it may be a good watch but it`s certainly no oil painting :laugh:

Here`s my offering, which is clearly way better...

*TUDOR HYDRONAUT II, model 20030-93570 B3, cal.2824-2 25 Jewels*

*







*

:toot:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Be serious Davey, it maybe good but it`s certainly no oil painting


 People have been saying that about me for years... :laugh:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Davey P said:


> People have been saying that about me for years... :laugh:


 I wouldn`t do that









Well. not to your face at least :laugh:


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Be serious Davey, it may be a good watch but it`s certainly no oil painting :laugh:
> 
> Here`s my offering, which is clearly way better...
> 
> ...


 Damn you brought the Tudor out to play!. I was being tactical lol


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

I'll go with the Sumo-A-Like










Paul


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2016)

PAH ! easy..........










or










or simply just this..........










so what have a i won then ? :laugh:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm bidding on this on right now... Hope I win


----------



## mtysox (May 15, 2016)

This thread coincides nicely with Euro 2016. May the best watch win.


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Bruce said:


> PAH ! easy..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think you have won a disqualification as you entered 3 watches!! Owc is nice remind you of anything?


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Craftycockney said:


> I think you have won a disqualification as you entered 3 watches!! Owc is nice remind you of anything?


 Brucey :bash: didn't read the rules......or the prize


----------



## SilentBob (Jul 15, 2015)

I'll play.....it's not the nicest diver here, I think that belongs to Bruce.....but its MY nicest diver.

A recent acquistition from Scott.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2016)

RWP said:


> Brucey :bash: didn't read the rules......or the prize


 it is one entry....just three watches in the single entry :watch:

i will settle on the Pantor :yes:


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

This one for me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2016)

Craftycockney said:


> Owc is nice remind you of anything?


 Nope ! :nono: unless you mean the other OWC's in the range :tongue:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Craftycockney said:


> Can I play?
> 
> D-Blue


 Nice, I've yet to see one

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2016)

relaxer7 said:


> I'm bidding on this on right now... Hope I win


 such a different watch in black ..very nice


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

My favourite


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Oris small second divers for me


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Craftycockney said:


> Owc is nice remind you of anything?


 :laugh: :laugh:



Gpts said:


> My favourite


 Not sure I'd like a right jab from those knuckles

:swoon:

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> Not sure I'd like a right jab from those knuckles
> 
> ...


 Not been used in anger for a long long time :laugh:


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

One of Roy's finest...


----------



## jeff wilson (Apr 16, 2009)

This one.


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

deepreddave said:


> One of Roy's finest...


 Rwp please what is this 3 watch posting about? I can see w RLT's and Precista. Have the rules changed?


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

deepreddave said:


> One of Roy's finest...


 Ha, I just took a photo for this very thread. The 36 is honestly my favourite diver. It might not be as good as my SMP, but for looks, unbeatable.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Craftycockney said:


> Rwp please what is this 3 watch posting about? I can see w RLT's and Precista. Have the rules changed?


 No rule change....ONE....watch please :thumbsup:


----------



## Wookie_66 (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Rules are kinda pointless given the worthlessness of the voting system


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Moving on : Its just a bit of fun


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

This is very pretty...


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

hughlle said:


> Rules are kinda pointless given the worthlessness of the voting system


 Feel free to ignore the whole thing Hugh.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## Piers15 (Sep 9, 2013)

The hydrocarbon glow


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Some great watches there. If you are still around, jmm1, I have been meaning to cheack something about the Bulova model you have shown here. I notice that the legend on the dial indicates that the watch measures down to 1 thousandth of a second but when looking at the fractional register, it would appear that the watch measures down to hundredths of a second. Is there some feature on the watch that I am missing here - it certainly is a formidable beast that one.


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

At risk of a faux pas after this evening's disappointing result:


Vostok Amphibia 100 by wotsch2, on Flickr

Cheers,
-wotsch


----------



## lewie (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Got to be this for me....even bought from a dive shop :laugh: .


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

2016 Mako.

Bought specifically for swimming (and I hope diving) while on holiday next month. Wearing it today by coincidence.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

RWP said:


> Feel free to ignore the whole thing Hugh.


 Well, if it`s ok for Hugh to ignore them, so will I by adding this gem...

* RLT-11, ETA 2824-2, 25 Jewels.*

*







*

*







*


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

I referenced just one watch, or that was my intention, the others were decorative only. Rules, smules.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Well, if it`s ok for Hugh to ignore them so will I by adding this gem...
> 
> * RLT-11, ETA 2824-2, 25 Jewels.*
> 
> ...


 That's a / the winner. Very jealous...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Krispy said:


> That's a / the winner. Very jealous...


 Thanks Dave, imo, it`s one of Roy`s finest :notworthy: artytime:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

RWP said:


> Feel free to ignore the whole thing Hugh.


 Hostility noted  I better not win else that'll be awkward


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Late entry......well the water was chilly!










Cheers.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

A late entry from me an Aqualung 500m on a Yobokies bracelet


----------



## Neillp (May 7, 2012)

I will chuck this 16800 into the mix (currently away to have a new crystal fitted - no date version)


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Maybe my most historic... since no one can have an original:



















I hate having to pick a favorite amongst all the children!


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

this is nicest diver i have


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

I will wait a while then tot up the likes.......*please vote if you are playing.......or enter if you have an entry. *Thanks


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I didnt get chance to enter yesterday

I intoduce to you the Green Goblin monster mash


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

More goodies, and nice to see that RLT watch - respect to Roy.


----------



## bill love (Mar 14, 2006)

Since there is already an orange Oris been posted I will go for this beauty  sorry for the dust!









cheers

b


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Am I correct in thinking that your watch shown immediately above, Bob, has hands almost identical to the recent Tudor watches? I am not sure what company made your watch as I don't recognise the logo on the dial. I may be a bit thick here but I do find that watch intriguing.


----------



## bill love (Mar 14, 2006)

^^^ It's a Seiko 009 mod with Black Bay style parts from Dagaz. I was thinking of getting the Tudor but it just wasn't working on the wrist and ended up buying an orange Oris. I must be honest though and say I do love the Seiko mods, the 007 & 009 are great watches.

cheers

b


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Silver Hawk said:


>


 It's hard to argue with that.


----------



## Qtronic (Jan 8, 2016)

Alexus said:


> Late entry......well the water was chilly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lovely plants, I wish I could grow some of those in Scotland.

;-) Q.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Longines LLD no date


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Foxdog said:


> Not the nicest but the biggest diver I have seen!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Where have all my likes disappeared too? :sadwalk:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Half mine have disappeared too! :sadwalk:

Not playing no more! :taz:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

I noticed earlier that Roy had a shed loads of like......17 or something, next time three :laugh: How am I supposed to count likes. Maybe they'll be back?


----------



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

Love this Philip Caribbean


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

I noticed all the likes are vanishing too, I think Roy was winning with his MM when i last looked (before they were stolen) the winner in my opinion


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Montybaber said:


> I noticed all the likes are vanishing too, I think Roy was winning with his MM when i last looked (before they were stolen) the winner in my opinion


 Funny I noticed that too. I think I smell a conspiracy :sadwalk:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Craftycockney said:


> Funny I noticed that too. I think I smell a conspiracy :sadwalk:


 The likes are back with Roy in the lead and a couple of closes contenders.......get your votes in :thumbsup:


----------



## Qtronic (Jan 8, 2016)

Craftycockney said:


> Funny I noticed that too. I think I smell a conspiracy :sadwalk:


 Rouge admin on the loose!


----------



## Pob (May 28, 2010)

ed335d said:


> Love this Philip Caribbean


 That's actually quite nice.... in a Liberace type way..


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

What was it I said about the voting system :laugh:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

hughlle said:


> What was it I said about the voting system :laugh:


 What do you want.....a referendum. You're like Waldorf in the Muppets .... moaning away on the sidelines. :sadwalk:


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Surprised not to see a spork yet, here's mine:


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Rwp you got work cut out with this one. I mean how many mint divers can forum have?. In regards to the voting system yes granted you can 'unlike' to fiddle the vote but as me I'm sticking to my guns. What I've liked I will keep 'liked'.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Craftycockney said:


> Rwp you got work cut out with this one. I mean how many mint divers can forum have?. In regards to the voting system yes granted you can 'unlike' to fiddle the vote but as me I'm sticking to my guns. What I've liked I will keep 'liked'.


 It's a bit of fun Crafty.....the winner is clear really.......there are loads of nice divers :thumbsup: but Roy is definitely ahead


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

*Winners announced in another thread * :thumbsup:


----------



## SIB (Sep 9, 2007)

PAM 243


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

SIB said:


> PAM 243


 Late but nice :laugh:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Neillp said:


> I will chuck this 16800 into the mix (currently away to have a new crystal fitted - no date version)


 I'm about to report this post as no watch has the right to look so purdy!! : :swoon:

I quite like the Eco Zilla though there are many in this thread that are head and shoul;ders above for looks!! :yes:










John


----------

